# My condolences to those killed at the Manchester explosion



## PhotonGuy

There has just been an explosion at an Ariana Grande concert in Manchester and some 19 people were killed and 50 people were injured. My condolences to those that were killed and their families. They are still investigating the cause of the explosion.


----------



## Steve

That's just awful.


----------



## Tez3

this is an ongoing issue, there is another at a hospital but while you condolences are welcome it would be better to wait because casualties are still coming in. It's more horrible than you can imagine, most of those at the concert were young people and children.


----------



## Buka

JFC. This so saddens me.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I'm watching the news on this right now and I honestly do not have the words... I am so so sorry


----------



## Tez3

They targeted children. No words.

Home - BBC News


----------



## Tez3




----------



## Tez3

Girl, 8, among 22 people killed in terror attack


----------



## JowGaWolf

A lot of mentally sick and twisted people out there in the world.  Nothing is ever gained from acts like this.


----------



## hoshin1600

this breaks my heart when children are victims.  professionals in this field have said terrorists will go after schools and children...they always do.


----------



## Martial D

I just heard they sourced the explosion. My comments on the matter are not suitable for this forum.


----------



## PhotonGuy

The death count is now at 22 and 59 people were injured. They're saying it was a suicide bombing.


----------



## Steve

Martial D said:


> I just heard they *sourced the explosion*.


I don't know what you mean by that.  Can you explain?


----------



## Martial D

Steve said:


> I don't know what you mean by that.  Can you explain?


They know what/who caused it


----------



## Steve

Martial D said:


> They know what/who caused it


Thanks for the explanation.  I haven't heard that turn of phrase before.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

My thoughts and prayers go out to the friends and families of all the victims.   Those in the UK know that we stand with you!


----------



## Hyoho

Martial law just declared here in Mindanao too. The terrorists are like virus.


----------



## Tez3

PhotonGuy said:


> The death count is now at 22 and 59 people were injured. They're saying it was a suicide bombing.



I said you were premature, the bomber has been named, as has some of the victims. We knew last night that there were 22 dead so far, many of the injuries are such that the death toll may rise. It was a suicide bomber but the bomb was packed with metal.

Home - BBC News

Thank you Brian, it means a lot.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Horrifying.  Beyond comprehension.


----------



## Cephalopod

Tez3 said:


> View attachment 20750


I'm hurting on the inside.
The girl in this photo looks just like my daughter.
What unbelievable misery. Stay strong, Manchester.


----------



## Tez3

Cephalopod said:


> I'm hurting on the inside.
> The girl in this photo looks just like my daughter.
> What unbelievable misery. Stay strong, Manchester.



To be honest I and many of my friends have been in tears most of the day. I took my Rainbows guides this evening with huge sadness, I brought them those things to make bubbles and cupcakes instead of doing some work, just wanted to spoil them. My children are adults but we went through all this when they were children with the IRA bombing the mainland, they blew up Manchester city centre so this isn't the first time they have been bombed, of course they also suffered during the war when they were bombed repeatedly.

However do look at the stories of those that helped and are still doing so, the homeless man who looked after injured children, the lady who took 50 children away from the scene, the Sikh's who opened their temples for people to shelter in, the hotels that took people in fed them and gave them a bed, the taxi drivers who gave their services for free, people who made tea for the emergency services...yes it is an old joke that the brits make tea in times of crisis but it helps more than you would imagine. Orthodox Jews were handing out food, Muslims wee helping where they could too. And Manchester rejected the EDL a neo Nazi group that tried to demonstrate, they were told to sling their hook. And Manchester held a peace vigil where thousands came..... Manchester attack: Albert Square 'vigil of peace' - BBC News


----------



## Cephalopod

I first heard about it listening to the Beeb on the car radio on my way to train last night. When they mentioned that it was an Ariana concert it became crystal clear who the victims would be.
Of all recent atrocities, this one stands out for its soul-desiccating vileness when it is young girls that are targeted. Like the when the Chibok kidnappings happened, my skin crawls.

Quite right about the stories of reaching out. I came across the simplest of things, a young lady tweeting to offer her couch, a blanket and a cup of tea to anyone in need. I would only hope that if (heavens forbid) tragedy or hardship should befall my corner of the world, my neighbors and I would be so quick to offer whatever we can, overlooking all social divides.
The whole world has a good deal to learn from Mancunians today.


----------



## PhotonGuy

So the bomber has been identified as Salman Abedi. Abedi was born in Manchester but it is believed he has family roots in Lybia. Among those killed in the blast was a girl as young as 8. Of the people who were injured but survived, many of them are being treated at area hospitals some of them for life threatening injuries so the death toll could rise if they don't make it. I hope and pray they pull through. 

The problem is that there are sick people in this world and all too often they're allowed to run loose so they can harm innocent people.


----------



## PhotonGuy

Brian R. VanCise said:


> My thoughts and prayers go out to the friends and families of all the victims.   Those in the UK know that we stand with you!



Amen. I stand with the victims and those whose lives were affected by this horrific event.


----------



## Steve

On the partisan right wing channel here, there was a Brit calling for deporting (her word) these guys.   Is it possible in Britain to deport a native born person?


----------



## Tez3

PhotonGuy said:


> So the bomber has been identified as Salman Abedi. Abedi was born in Manchester but it is believed he has family roots in Lybia. Among those killed in the blast was a girl as young as 8. Of the people who were injured but survived, many of them are being treated at area hospitals some of them for life threatening injuries so the death toll could rise if they don't make it. I hope and pray they pull through.
> 
> The problem is that there are sick people in this world and all too often they're allowed to run loose so they can harm innocent people.



I'm not sure why you keep copying what has already been written or is in links posted.

As for people being 'allowed' to run loose have you any idea of what is going on in the world, no one is 'allowing' anything, there are people who are working day and night, often risking their lives trying very hard to not 'allow' others to do harm. When you have people determined to kill and maim it is very hard to stop them but many are trying, your comment is just stupid, do you think we allowed this to happen, do you think we just shrug our shoulders and say 'whatever'? No, good people are everywhere trying to stop things like this from happening, we aren't sitting back doing nothing. Just because you can't see or don't hear about the efforts doesn't mean they aren't there.


----------



## Tez3

Manchester attack: Eight-year-old Saffie Roussos among 22 victims - BBC News


----------



## PhotonGuy

I just found out a 15 year old girl was killed in the explosion. Her mom was holding out hope, hoping to hear from her. Now that hope has been dashed as she has been identified as one of the persons who didn't make it.


----------



## PhotonGuy

Tez3 said:


> As for people being 'allowed' to run loose have you any idea of what is going on in the world, no one is 'allowing' anything, there are people who are working day and night, often risking their lives trying very hard to not 'allow' others to do harm. When you have people determined to kill and maim it is very hard to stop them but many are trying, your comment is just stupid, do you think we allowed this to happen, do you think we just shrug our shoulders and say 'whatever'? No, good people are everywhere trying to stop things like this from happening, we aren't sitting back doing nothing. Just because you can't see or don't hear about the efforts doesn't mean they aren't there.



Im sure you do work hard and do a good job over there to stop such stuff from happening. I was thinking a bit of all the attacks in the USA and getting off topic.


----------



## Tez3

PhotonGuy said:


> Im sure you do work hard and do a good job over there to stop such stuff from happening. I was thinking a bit of all the attacks in the USA and getting off topic.



We've had a lot of practice with terrorists. List of bombings during the Northern Ireland Troubles and peace process - Wikipedia


----------

